# my R80286-10/S



## necromancer (Jun 21, 2012)

http://brainstones.narod.ru/collection/amd_80286_r80286_10_s.jpg

i was wondering what to do with this chip? sell it as a collectible or smash it

the marking on the back of the one i have are:

large logo
AMD R80286
-10/S
H 924CRIG
(M) (C) INTEL 1982

on the front:
MALAYSIA
8824F


any advice would be helpfull, thanks


wow gold just dropped $10.00 usd (ouch)


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 21, 2012)

These type chips are some of my favorites. Some rare ones can
sell for $10+ but yours is fairly typical and may sell for $6 - $8.
Check ebay of course and see what folks ask for them there and
then check the completed listings to see if any have actually sold.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 21, 2012)

thank you

there $40.00 on ebay, i dont have an account so i cant get any other info
http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=R80286-10%2FS&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 21, 2012)

The ones that you see on ebay have been listed by the same sellers 
for a loooooooooooooong time. The ones that I have sold just like yours
were sold at $8.00 each to collectors and mine were new without scratches.

Good luck. Let us know how it turns out for you.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 22, 2012)

thank you, mine is not new so i guess i will process it :|


----------

